# لية المرأة لا تبدأ الخطوة الاولى في الحب



## ramyghobrial (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*4 أسباب تجعل المرأة لا تبدأ بالخطوة الأولى في الحب *​ 
*




*​ 




سؤال محير وكثيرا ما كان أساسيا في الحوارات والاستطلاعات وهو "لماذا لا تبدأ المرأة بالخطوة الأولى في الحب مع الرجل؟" أي لماذا تنتظره حتى يعبر هو عن إعجابه أولا؟. 


فمهما اختلفت الثقافات تجد المرأة مرأة والرجل رجل، يعني محدش يفتكر إن في الغرب مثلا والدول الأكثر تحررا بتكون الست هي إللي بتبدي إعجابها وبتطلب إيد الراجل، قد تكون هذه الحالات تعبر عن استثناءات فقط، ولكن بشكل عام الرجل هو الذي عليه مسئولية إبداء الإعجاب والاعتراف بالحب أولا. 


وهناك 4 أسباب لذلك يمكن أن نجملها في الآتي: 


المرأة تحب اللف والدوران وتحب أن توقعه في حبها دون أن تعترف له بذلك بل أحيانا تتظاهر بأنها فوجئت بحبه بعد أن يعترف لها بذلك. 


تعتبر المرأة نفسها أضعف من الرجل ولا تريد أن تزيد هذا الضعف باعترافها له بالحب، ولذلك تريد أن يكسبها مزيدا من القوة والاحساس بالذات ويعترف هو بحبه لها ثم تقدم له كل ما يريد بعد ذلك 

تخشى المرأة من رفض الرجل لها إذا اعتبرها مدلوءة عليه حيث تعتبر أن الرجال يعتقدون في هذه المقولة "كل مرفوض مرغوب" ولذلك قد تتمادى في رفضها له. 

ترفض المرأة الخروج عن التقاليد الراسخة غير المكتوبة والتي تضعها في مرتبة المفعول به وليس الفاعل، ولذلك تضع حبها ومستقبلها وحياتها في يد رجل آخر ترغب هي في أن يعترف أولا.


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> تخشى المرأة من رفض الرجل لها إذا اعتبرها مدلوءة عليه حيث تعتبر أن الرجال يعتقدون في هذه المقولة "كل مرفوض مرغوب" ولذلك قد تتمادى في رفضها له.
> ​





:spor22: :spor22:  هو ده الصح لانكم يا رجاله ميملاش عينكم الا التراب ههههههههه:smil12: 

 ولو البنت جت قالت للولد اعجابها مش حبها كمان يبقي معندهاش كرامه صح ولا لا يا أستاذ رامى؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> :spor22: :spor22: هو ده الصح لانكم يا رجاله ميملاش عينكم الا التراب ههههههههه:smil12:
> 
> ولو البنت جت قالت للولد اعجابها مش حبها كمان يبقي معندهاش كرامه صح ولا لا يا أستاذ رامى؟؟؟؟


 
لا يابسمة صدقيني غلط الحكاية دي ومن اكبر غلطات البت كمان لانها ممكن تكون فعلا بتحبة وتعمل كدة علشان خوفها من الحتة دي وتقنعه بالعكس وتبقى دي الغلطة الكبيرة
انا عن نفسي ضد الحكاية دي  خالص


----------



## ميرنا (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*صعب يا رامى اللى بتتكلم فيه خجل البنت المصريه والمجتمع اللى اتربت فيه والعادات والتقليد  يمنعها من كدا وانتا مش متخيل لو حصلت وقالت لحد ورفض مشاعره دى الازمه اللى ممكن تحصل*

*ويمكن هيه مش بتتكلم مش علشان كرمتها لاء علشان متحطش نفسها فى موقف هيه فى غنا عنه هوه لو عاوزها يتكلم ولانه مسموحله بكده*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*مهو لو رفضها يا ميرنا يبقي جرح كرامتها  ...... 

بص يا رامى الولاد المصريين بيحبوا البنت اللى تخليهم يجروا وراها 

مش هى اللى تجرى وراهم 

لو انت رافض ده مش وحش بس انا رأيي  مش صح البنت تصرح بمشاعرها 

 لانها مش واثقه من مشاعره ومن رد فعله زى ما ميرنا قالت

 لو هو فعلا بيحبها وعاوزاها  كان قالها وكانت لفتت نظره 

مش هى اللى تروح تقوله انا معجبه بيك وتلفت نظره ليها وبس.*


----------



## Coptic Lady (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*لاننا باختصار عايشين فى مجتمع ذكورى متخلف*

*عمر التعبير عن الحب مكان عيب وميصحش الا فى بلادنا العربيه الفئرية*

*عمر مكان المرأه تعتبر مش مهذبة اذا قالت لمن تحبة بحبك الا فى بلادنا الفئرية*

*عمر مكانت المرأة تتفنن فى الملاوعة واللف والدوران لحد مايضيع العمر والحبيب والحب الا برده فى بلادنا الفئرية*

*العيب فى التربية والثقافة الذكورية اللى بنعانى منها وحنفضل نعانى منها للابد*


----------



## tina_tina (16 أكتوبر 2006)

بص يا اخ رامى
مفيش بنت بتحب بجد تقدر تقول كلمة انا بحبك
مش علشان التقليد ولا علشان الخجل ولا علشان ده كله بس علشان تقدر تحافظ على الحب ده بعد كده
كلمة بحبك مش سهلة مش علشان نطقها بس علشان تمنها غالى اوى اوى
وانا رأى ان ابنت اللى تقولها يبقى عمر اللى هى فيه اسمه حبولكن شعور وقتى
والسلام ختام:t25: :t25: :t25: :t25:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> بص يا اخ رامى
> مفيش بنت بتحب بجد تقدر تقول كلمة انا بحبك
> مش علشان التقليد ولا علشان الخجل ولا علشان ده كله بس علشان تقدر تحافظ على الحب ده بعد كده
> كلمة بحبك مش سهلة مش علشان نطقها بس علشان تمنها غالى اوى اوى
> ...


 
*لاء انا مش معاكي في الكلام ده يا تينا*

*كلمة بحبك هي غالية فعلا وليها وقتها اللي تتقال فيه *

*بس مش معني كدا اني اللي تقولها لواحد تبقي عمرها ما حبته وده مجرد مراهقة او شعور بالحب وقتي *

*ولكن ممكن لانها فعلا حاسه بيها وبمشاعر كتير اوي *

*ومش يعبر  عنها غير كلمة بحبك مفيش كلمات تانية :dntknw: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *صعب يا رامى اللى بتتكلم فيه خجل البنت المصريه والمجتمع اللى اتربت فيه والعادات والتقليد يمنعها من كدا وانتا مش متخيل لو حصلت وقالت لحد ورفض مشاعره دى الازمه اللى ممكن تحصل*
> 
> *ويمكن هيه مش بتتكلم مش علشان كرمتها لاء علشان متحطش نفسها فى موقف هيه فى غنا عنه هوه لو عاوزها يتكلم ولانه مسموحله بكده*


 

هو برضة ياميرنا هاتقولها الا اذا كانت متاكدة مية في المية او مليون كمان


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *مهو لو رفضها يا ميرنا يبقي جرح كرامتها ...... *
> 
> *بص يا رامى الولاد المصريين بيحبوا البنت اللى تخليهم يجروا وراها *
> 
> ...


 

بصي يابسمة خلينا نتكلم في نطاق معين ياريت كلنا ناخد بالنا منة
لو واحد بيحب واحدة جدا
وواحدة بتحبه جدا لكن لسة مصروحوش لبعض
والمشكلة انها ساعات بتحسسة بالعكس علشان مكسوفة 
يقوم هو يخاف 
ومايقولهاش ابدا


----------



## tina_tina (16 أكتوبر 2006)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انت فاكر ان الموضوع سهل حتى لو كانت بتحبه وهو كمان
تفكيرنا غير كده خالص:smil13:


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أكتوبر 2006)

coptic قال:


> *لاننا باختصار عايشين فى مجتمع ذكورى متخلف*
> 
> *عمر التعبير عن الحب مكان عيب وميصحش الا فى بلادنا العربيه الفئرية*
> 
> ...


 
معاك في بعض من كلامك ياكوبتيك


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أكتوبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> بص يا اخ رامى
> مفيش بنت بتحب بجد تقدر تقول كلمة انا بحبك
> مش علشان التقليد ولا علشان الخجل ولا علشان ده كله بس علشان تقدر تحافظ على الحب ده بعد كده
> كلمة بحبك مش سهلة مش علشان نطقها بس علشان تمنها غالى اوى اوى
> ...


 
ياسلام يعني لو بكل المقاييس قالها بحبك بس مش بطريقة مباشرة وهي كمان بتموت فية 
مش هاتقولهاله


----------



## o0oandro0o (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع هايل جدا يا رامى* 

 *بس انا رأى ولا مخالف لرأيك ولا معاه ... انا معاك بس بشروط ... *
*لو البنت حسه  ان الولد بيحبها *
*وهو تصرفاته معاها كانت بتدل على كدا *
*... وفى نفس الوقت هيا كمان حبته .. يبقى مش غلط انها تقول انها بتحبه وتعمل الخطوه دى ..... لكن لو هى حبته .. وهى مش عارفه إذا كان بيحبها ولا لأ *
*يبقى مش فى صالحها ابدا إنها تقوله ... غير لما تتأكد اولا من احساسها .. إذا كان بيحبها او لأ *


​


----------



## o0oandro0o (16 أكتوبر 2006)

coptic قال:


> *لاننا باختصار عايشين فى مجتمع ذكورى متخلف*
> 
> *عمر التعبير عن الحب مكان عيب وميصحش الا فى بلادنا العربيه الفئرية*
> 
> ...


 

*انا موافقك على كل اللى انت قولته ... مجتمع زكورى متخلف ... موافقك عليها *
*وبلد فئريه ... والمرأه ليها كل الحق إنها تعبرعن حبها .. ودا ما يقللش منها ابدا او يخليها غير مهذبه *

*بس كلمه واحده عايزه تتشال وتتغير* 


> *العيب فى التربية والثقافة الذكورية اللى بنعانى منها *


 
*الصح / العيب  فى التربيه والثقافه الإسلاميه اللى بنعانى منها* 

اللى خلت المرأه ... كائن  ملوش حق يتنفس اساسا ....


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أكتوبر 2006)

o0oandro0o قال:


> *موضوع هايل جدا يا رامى* ​
> *بس انا رأى ولا مخالف لرأيك ولا معاه ... انا معاك بس بشروط ... *
> *لو البنت حسه ان الولد بيحبها *
> *وهو تصرفاته معاها كانت بتدل على كدا *
> ...


 


o0oandro0o قال:


> *انا موافقك على كل اللى انت قولته ... مجتمع زكورى متخلف ... موافقك عليها *
> *وبلد فئريه ... والمرأه ليها كل الحق إنها تعبرعن حبها .. ودا ما يقللش منها ابدا او يخليها غير مهذبه *
> 
> *بس كلمه واحده عايزه تتشال وتتغير*
> ...


 
عليك نور يااندرو تمام كدة نورتني


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*مهى لو حسيت انه بيحبها يبقي تحاول تلفت نظره مش تقوله انا بحب كده 

يعنى تهتم بيه ازيد من الباقى  نظرات  كده يعنى مهى 

لو خجلانه من انها تعبر ليه بنظرات طب ازاى هتقولها فى وشه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *مهى لو حسيت انه بيحبها يبقي تحاول تلفت نظره مش تقوله انا بحب كده *
> 
> *يعنى تهتم بيه ازيد من الباقى نظرات كده يعنى مهى *
> 
> *لو خجلانه من انها تعبر ليه بنظرات طب ازاى هتقولها فى وشه*


 
للاسف يابسمة نص البنات دلوقتي بتحاول تتفلسف وتلف وتدور وممكن الولد يفهم العكس


----------



## artamisss (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*  طب  لو حد منكو  يا شباب  بقى اتعرض فعلا للموقف دة  وواحده  جت قالتله انا  معجبه  بيك 
 يا فلان   هاتعملو ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهه؟

ياريت تردوا*


----------



## bent_yaso3 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*سلام المسيح للجميع
هذه المناقشه هى اغرب مناقشه شاهدتها فى حياتى
مع اخذ هذه الفكره الراسخه فى اذهاننا فى الاعتبار- وهى فكره لم نعلن عنها ابدا-
انه بالرغم من ان الرجل يعيش عمره يبحث عن تلك المرأه التى يحبها وتشاطره حياته واحلامه 
وتصبح نصفه الاخر الذى يفهمه اكثر من اى شخص فى العالم وبالرغم من ان المرأه ايضا تجلس وتنتظر وتلاحظ وتحلل تصرفات الرجال من حولها لتعرف نواياهم تجاهها واى منهم احبته هى وهل هو ايضا يحبها
وتشتاق لان تخبره هى ولكن تمنعها الاعراف والتقاليد والخجل وكل ماذكر سلفا
بالرغم من كل هذا الا ان الرجل والمرأه بينهما اكبر حرب شهدها العالم
فهو يصرخ فيها دائما متهما اياها بأنها تعدت حقوقها واهملت واجباتها بل وينعتها
بالخبث واللف والدوران ويشبهها بأكثر الاشياء عمقا وغموضا كالبحر مثلا
اما هى تتهمه وهى تعلن وتصرح بأنه غالبا لايفهمها وتراهها دائما تطالب بحقوقها وتتهم المجتمع بالذكوريه وتشعر بداخلها انها الكائن الضعيف
واذا كانت بلا رجل تندب سوء حظها لانها بلا حمايه فى عالم قاسى
واذا كانت مع رجل تتعجب من اى حياه غير منصفه  تحياها فهى وبكل ذكائها ونضوجها مجبره ومضطره لان تظل مجرد تابع فى هذه الحياه لهذا الطفل الذى يلهو بمستقبلها 
كل هذا كان راسخا فى ذهنى الى ان قرأت هذا النقاش الرائع
الرجال يصممون على منح المرأه حق لم تحصل عليه من قبل
والمرأه ترفض وتتنازل عن هذا الحق 
اسمحوا لى ان اعرض افكارى تجاه هذا الموقف
ما معنى ان يصرح طرف برغبته فى علاقه مع الاخر
معنى هذا ان هذا الطرف سيقع على عاتقه تحمل عناء الرفض
وهو احساس مؤلم لا تعتقدى انك ياعزيزتى عندما ترفضين اعجاب رجل بك 
او تماطليه حتى تشعرين بالفخر بنفسك ثم ترفضيه لا تعتقدى ان هذا لايعذبه او تقولين لنفسك 
يجب ان يتوقع منى هذا له الحق فى العرض ولى الحق فى القبول او الرفض
وكم من قصص جميله كان لها ان تبدأ ولم تبدأ لان الرجل خشى من الرفض وعدم وضوح رغبه الحبيبه فأثر ان يبتعد وقرر الزواج بطريقه تقليديه لا تسبب له مثل هذا الالم
لان الحلم غالى وتدميره ليس بالامر السهل
انا مع الجميع فى ارائهم نعم من حق المرأه ان تصارح فالحب اثمن من ان يتحطم بسبب
حاله نفسيه سيئه يمر بها احد الطرفين او اعاقه فى القدره على توصيل المشاعر بدون كلام
ولكن من يأخذ المبادره لا يخرج هكذا بدون اسلحه
يأخذ معه اعتزازه بشخصيته وثقته فى نفسه
يأخذ معه احترامه لاراده الاخر وتقديره لشخصيته**يأخذ معه قدرته على القيام والمواصله ويتحمل المخاطره بقلب شجاع
ولكن لى تعقيب لانى فتاه واعرف ان كل الرجال ليسوا على نفس درجه الوعى والفهم والاحترام للمرأه التى يتمتع بها اخوتى فى المنتدى
انصح الفتيات بالتأكد من شخصيه من تحب هل سيقبل بهذا التغيير بان المبادره من حقها كما هى من حقه ام لا 
واشكرك اخى على هذا الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * طب لو حد منكو يا شباب بقى اتعرض فعلا للموقف دة وواحده جت قالتله انا معجبه بيك *
> *يا فلان هاتعملو ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهه؟*
> 
> *ياريت تردوا*


 
بصي ياديانا 
هانخش في حوار تاني بس هاقولك 
اولا قبل ماتقولها هل هي متاكدة انة بيحبها 
لو هي بتقولها كدة وهي متاكدة انه بيحبها اكيد هاتشجعه يقولها هو كمان 

بس لازم تكون واثقة لانها هاتتمدر  وهاتتضايق بعد كدة

وبالنسبة لو مكنش بيحبها اكيد هايقلبها هزرا زي مثلا طيب ماتيجي تكلمي ماما  
بس لازم تكون واثقة زي ماهو برضة لازم يكون واثق قبل مايقولها انا معجب بيكي او بحبك الاتنين سواء


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *سلام المسيح للجميع*
> *هذه المناقشه هى اغرب مناقشه شاهدتها فى حياتى*
> *مع اخذ هذه الفكره الراسخه فى اذهاننا فى الاعتبار- وهى فكره لم نعلن عنها ابدا-*
> *انه بالرغم من ان الرجل يعيش عمره يبحث عن تلك المرأه التى يحبها وتشاطره حياته واحلامه *
> ...


 
جمييييييييييييييل جمييييييييييييييييل يابنت يسوع 
احيكي على كلامك الرائع والجميل:big29:​


----------



## ميريت (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*كلمه بحبك ممكن تتقال من نظره*
*ممكن تتقال من تصرف*
*ممكن تتقال من غيره*
*ممكن تتقال بحجات كتير اوي تفضح الطرفين قدام بعض*
*مش مهم مين الي يبتدي ساعتها*
*الهم انها بتبقا واقع ملموس*
*انا مش مع انه تتقال كلمه بحبك من الاعجاب*
*بعد دراسه للشخصيه هتبان لوحدها*
*وساعتها مين الي يبتدي مش هتبقا فارقه*
*بس*


----------



## Narmar (19 أكتوبر 2006)

انت فى مجتمع شرقى بس مايمنعش ان انا شوفت حالات فيهه البنات هم الى بداوا بالحب وهم الى بداوا  بمصارحة الولد لو مكنش هى دية عادات وتقاليد المجتمع الى احنة فيه كنت هتلاقى ان البنات كلهم دون استثناء همة الى بيصارحوا الولاد بمشاعرهم وحبهم


----------



## جاسى (26 فبراير 2007)

بص انا هقوللك على حاجه انا مره كنت بتناقش مع واحد فى نفس الاموضوع ده فسالته سؤال هو ينفع انه بنت تيجى تخطبك من اهلك نفس النظام فى حكايه انى البنت هى الللا تبدا وتقول عن شعورها
بس احيك موضوع حلو اوى


----------



## jim_halim (28 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة 

شكراً علي الموضوع الجميل أخي رامي .. 

و أنا بصراحة حاولت أرد لكن الأخوة و الأخوات قالوا كل شيء في ردودهم و الموضوع أصبح واضح من جميع الزوايا .. 
 ربنا يبارك في حياتكم كلكم .. 

و عجبني جداً رد الأخت : bent_yaso3    



> انا مع الجميع فى ارائهم نعم من حق المرأه ان تصارح فالحب اثمن من ان يتحطم بسبب
> حاله نفسيه سيئه يمر بها احد الطرفين او اعاقه فى القدره على توصيل المشاعر بدون كلام
> ولكن من يأخذ المبادره لا يخرج هكذا بدون اسلحه
> يأخذ معه اعتزازه بشخصيته وثقته فى نفسه
> ...



لأن أحياناً التلميحات بتأتي بنتائج عكسية مع الرجل الخجول .. فتزيد من أرتباكه و خجله بدلاً من أن تشجعه .. 
​


----------



## نانسى احمد (28 فبراير 2007)

موضوع حضرتك جميل بجد..

بس للاسف حياء البنت بيمنعها من انها تروح تقول لواحد انها معجبه بيه او بتحبه...

انا شخصيا مش متخيله نفسى فى موقف زى ده خالص...

بس بجد ياريت كل بنت تقدر تقول للانسان الى معجبه بيه بحبك.


----------

